# What Condiment Are You?



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't know what all the options are, but here is the result of my answers to the questions:

What Condiment Are You?

*You Are Barbeque Sauce*








_You are a social person. You enjoy cooking for other people._
_You are both skillful and competitive. You enjoy mastering hard tasks._
_You appreciate complexity more than simplicity._
_Your taste in food tends to lean toward interesting flavors._
_You appreciate exotic spice combinations. You tend to like cutting edge, fusion cuisine._
_You get along with all personalities from a distance. Except salsa personalities, who always seem to annoy you._

So... What Condiment Are You?

(I better look out for the salsas among us. The rest of you, I'm also keeping at a distance. LOL!) :crazy:


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I took the quiz, and it says that I also am Barbeque sauce. 

I don't even like the stuff. :suprise:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Frodo. :bounce:

Oh, wait... I took the wrong quiz.


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

*You Are Hot Sauce*








You are the life of any party, because you're so good at bringing people out of their shell.
You have a knack for helping people happily embrace their true selves.
You are ambitious, driven, and fearless. You love taking risks.
Your taste in food is 100% adventurous.
You're up for sampling any exotic cuisine or someone's kitchen experiments.
You live for trying new things, and you get sick of eating the same food (even if it's very delicious).
What Condiment Are You?

:roll: hubba hubba LOL


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmmm...

*You Are Salsa*










You are an extremely outgoing and vivacious person.
You are quite tolerant and open minded. You rather accept people than judge them.
Adventurous and unpredictable, you have the reputation of a daredevil.

Your taste in food leans toward very spicy and exotic dishes.
Whether it's thai food or an extra spicy mexican meal, you're into the hot flavors.
You get along with hot sauce personalities. Everyone else, not so much.

Sorta wrong there at the last, I get along with lots of people. As long as they agree with what I have to say...


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

im a bbq sauce too, i would have thought i was a mix of them


----------



## maryjstar89 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm Ketchup!


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

*You Are Ketchup *







You are easy going and very measured in your approach to life.
Popular and well liked, you get along with everyone. 
Seriously, everyone loves you! _Not everyone_

Your taste tends to be pretty mainstream American.
You go for the classic favorites: burgers, fries, and apple pie._Sometimes, not always_
You get along best with mustard and mayonnaise personalities. _What are mustard & mayo personalities?_


----------



## pastrymanjosh (Feb 13, 2008)

*You Are Mustard *







Your personality is strong and distinctive. You are beyond quirky.
You can stand alone in the world well. You are a strong individual.
You sometimes work well with others, as long as there aren't any other strong personalities involved.

Your taste in food tends to be simple yet high quality.
You can really get into a perfectly prepared sandwich or simple fresh salad.
You get along best with ketchup and barbeque sauce personalities. Get you with a salsa personality, and things might become downright nasty! 

I agree with the distinctive personality and can work well with others as long as long as they don't have a strong personality. 
 I definately agree with food tastes part, I do enjoy simple food that's high quality, I guess that's why I like Greek food, as it's simple, fresh and flavoursome.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

According to that survey, I am a BBQ sauce too. Complete nonsense, as the Q&A were ridiculous - I'd never 'take' anything to a BBQ, I wouldn't choose any of the venues and as for the other questions.....!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

BBQ
Cant beleive i did it
Why would i do that?
its been a hard day


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

You are an extremely outgoing and vivacious person.
You are quite tolerant and open minded. You rather accept people than judge them.
Adventurous and unpredictable, you have the reputation of a daredevil.

Your taste in food leans toward very spicy and exotic dishes.
Whether it's thai food or an extra spicy mexican meal, you're into the hot flavors.
You get along with hot sauce personalities. Everyone else, not so much.


----------

